# Gulf Stream GRIB files??



## tominny (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can download relatively recent GRIB files with Gulf Stream current information in them? I am hoping to overlay these on my charts with OpenCPN. 

Any comments and suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

RTOFS

Global RTOFS Gulf Stream Location


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

passageweather has something similar too.

PassageWeather.com


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

GRIB.US > Home works well, I still use them here in Oz.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Grib.us and Passageweather are just displaying GRIB data from a particular model, in this case RTOFS. Thomas asked about the data, not display.


----------



## tominny (Aug 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, none of the sources above have GRIB files of the gulf stream current, they are either .png image file or .nc Matlab files. I am looking for actual .grib files that can be loaded into OpenCPN chart ploting software where it then would allow you to see the current information on top of your actual chart. 
I can't be the first one to have this desire.... ;-)


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Okay -- saildocs has RTOFS grib files.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Will this work?

About the Atlantic RTOFS GRiB


----------



## tominny (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wanted to report that I was able to resolve the issue with the help from this forum Thank you!

Here is what worked:
I was able to get gulf stream grib files through saildoc (command: send rtofs:35N,25N,082W,072W|0.5 0.5|24,48,72,96,120|)
and then overlay these onto the charts in OpenCPN using the GRIB plug-in. 

Awesome! Let's you plan and fine-tune your route based on recent gulf stream predictions and take better advantage of the current and avoid counter-current. The RTOFS model through saildocs can also give you currents in other regions of the Atlantic btw


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

you can download GRIB files in GRIB.US for viewing in OpenCPN. just download the file as normal, close GRIB.US window and then open the file (from wherever you saved it) in OpenCPN. you must activate the GRIB addon in Open CPN first.

it works, however, the GRIB viewer in Open CPN is frustrating as it will only show one frame at a time, giving you a snapshot and not a progression.


----------

